# Space Wolves vs Eldar



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The new codex for 6th ed Eldar is out, and with it the Space Wolves Rune Priest has become the best psychic defense in the game. 

The local Eldar players for my group have always enjoyed playing Eldrad and Wraithguard. I do not see this changing much with the new rule set for the Eldar.

What other units in the new Eldar Codex should be watched for? The flyers seem to be a threat. I have a nice ADL with Quad Cannon to deal with the Hemlock or Crimson Hunter. If that does not hold up I also have a small ally detachment with a Vendetta.

What other Eldar units concern or do not concern those of you that play Space Wolves?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Played against the new Eldar on Sunday, was fairly interesting to see.

The Wave Serpent defiantly got a buff from what it was before. I had been scaling back the amount of heavy support I take on average but if the amount of shooting I saw from the Eldar makes me think I need to get back in the habit of taking at least 2 LF units.

The player also had a unit of Swooping Hawks with a Sunrifle drop into my backfield. That was a extremely annoying thing to have, the Sunrifle on hits causes a Blind test. He spent the game using it to move up, force a blind test on my unit of LF, then run back behind the terrain he was hiding in. He finally rolled poorly on the run and left them in the open for me to shoot but up until that point they were a definite annoyance.


----------

